# M&p 45



## tnslim (Aug 6, 2008)

I went to a local gun show today and came away with a new M&P 45. I had shopped all the local gunshops for the last two weeks but was going to wait on the gunshow before I bought. Ended up buying from a local dealer at the show. I got the gun and 100 rounds of practice ammo incl tax and fees for $600. Hope to run some rounds thru it next week.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say that was a good deal. Enjoy your new pistol. :smt023


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm betting you will like the M&P 45. I currently own a full size and a compact and they both have the duty. The full size is my night stand gun and the compact is my constant companion in and out of the house.

Good choice!

-- 
Mike


----------



## tnslim (Aug 6, 2008)

Took it out for a few rounds and was not impressed. Gun shot low and left about 3" at 20 yds. I also shot my Ruger MKII, 10" bull barrel and my Model 16 S&W in 32 mag at the same yardage and same day and hit bull almost every shot. The non-adjustable sights are for the birds. I want all my guns to shoot and sight the same. Any suggestions?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the M&P 9 and often have the same problem. (Except, I'm a lefty, so it hits low and to the right.) It's most likely you getting used to the trigger pull. IMO, I think the M&P's trigger is not very forgiving when it comes to the form and dexterity or your trigger press. You might try experimenting with the different grip sizes as well.


----------



## tnslim (Aug 6, 2008)

Went shooting again today after buying Remington 230 gr, JHP and come to the conclusion this gun sucks. Shot over 80 rounds thru it, both practice and Remington and never came close to the bull. Shooting at 15 yds with a rest and never hit bull. I don't care for the trigger but I just kept a steady squeeze till it fired and couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Seems like it got worse as the day went on. I again fired the 
Ruger MKII and Mod 16 and hit bull every time. Most unhappy with this gun. I'll call customer service tomorrow and give them a chance to square this weapon.


----------

